# Limb Deflection Charts for Hoyt?



## AKRuss (Jan 10, 2003)

I'm familiar with the Hoyt tune charts but they do not show limb deflections. Where does one get this information? I'm looking at a set of used XT4000 limbs and don't know what weight they would be on my 05 Protec.


----------



## practice-more (Nov 10, 2005)

Good Question! 
Hopefully someone will have the answer.

Mitch


----------



## AKRuss (Jan 10, 2003)

ttt


----------



## WAID (May 1, 2006)

You could always call Hoyt. I've done so before and didn't have any problem getting ahold of somebody to help me.


----------



## fn257 (Dec 12, 2003)

I don't have the answer but I think all of us Hoyt shooters should call Hoyt and complain and request that they publish the limb deflections and make it available to us.




Mark


----------



## ToxDoc (Feb 6, 2007)

*Certified Repair Centers*

Most manufacturers won't give that info to general public, not that it's top secret or anything, but mostly that the gen-pop doesn't need it. If you want a bow, you order it with specific draw length and draw weight. 

The manufacturers will give charts of limb deflection to Dealers who are also certified repair centers, to allow the dealers to order correct limbs for bows with specific cams. The same set of limbs on the same riser will have different ATA and Draw Weight specs, depending on what cam is used.

If you know a local Dealer who is an authorized repair center, he can either show you the charts, or look up the specs for your bow. I'd be surprised if the Manufacturer didn't refer you to a local Dealer/Repair Center if you called them off the street. Bow re-cabling and messing with limb deflection can be considered a liability and I don't know too many Manufacturers or Dealers for that matter who would want to warranty a product that a non-certified technician modified. 

But who knows, they might just ship you a chart if you call them direct. Worth a try anyways.

Good Luck and Shoot Straight


----------



## TMan51 (Jan 25, 2004)

Deflection ratings will have very different draw weight ranges for the different cam sizes, and limb types.

So a deflection rating of "60" on an XT1000, will have no relationship to the same rating on an XT 2000 or XT3000. They are also not comparable over the range of cam sizes, with peak weight increasing with cam size.

Limdb deflection is also variable with riser type for ay given bow weight. So, riser deflex/reflex and length are also part of the equation. 

I'm sure you could plot those relationships on a 2D grid, for any given riser, but calling Hoyt will save you the time.


----------

